
Apply HN: Mealzie – Healthy, affordable meals from local families - ducduong
Problem: You don&#x27;t like to cook, don&#x27;t know how to,  can&#x27;t afford expensive dinners from restaurants everyday.<p>Solution: Many wives&#x2F;mums who love to cook and do so for their families daily. It&#x27;s not too difficult for them to make a couple extra portions. For you: affordable meals from people who cook for themselves and their love ones. For them: some extra cash.
======
tasteup
I thought about this previously. There's the obvious regulatory issues to deal
with. I suggest looking into Cottage Food laws, which allow individuals to
sell food that was prepared in their kitchens.

------
pjlegato
Selling food requires government licensing and health inspections in most
parts of the world. Many require the use of a commercial kitchen.

What is your plan to overcome this obstacle?

~~~
wturner
I'm curious if their is a legal loop hole where you can just say a person
stopped by and rented your living room for an hour ..or something... and you
just happen to decide to make them a meal while they were there.

------
Gys
This is exactly how eatwith.com got started.

In the Netherlands something similar was very popular for a while:
'aanschuifmaaltijden' (as a general term). Not anymore I think because local
governments forbid or enforced strong regulation (just like restaurants).

------
Mz
As others are saying, I think you will need to address food safety regulations
very strenuously to have any hope of making this fly. Like offering classes
and helping get people certified or whatever and standardizing packaging
somewhat or something like that.

I have a serious medical condition. I get food poisoning super easily. Even if
the government did not shut it down, I would absolutely not partake if you
didn't have some system in place to assure me that this is reasonably reliable
in terms of food quality, from a food safety point of view. If I am going to
get sick eating this, it makes absolutely no sense for me.

I am kind of an extreme outlier in terms of sensitivity, but anyone can get
food poisoning. You need to know how you are going to assure quality control
wrt food safety.

------
vr3690
This is pretty common (albeit unorganized) in India. Would be helpful if a
platform like this is used for organization/one stop shop kind of thing. Like
others have mentioned, this might come across regulatory issues in the US.
Maybe not so much in developing countries.

------
mimo777
The health department will kill this so fast, they will win the Breakthrough
Starshot prize.

------
glougheed
There is an app called Appetite based in Montreal that is taking the same
approach but using the students as the beta users.

------
goodJobWalrus
I was thinking many times how it would be great to have that available.

